# Alpine x Kids with Floppy/ Folded? ears??



## TwistedHalo (Mar 20, 2013)

I am a newbie my first kidding was with a maiden momma who I had to pull the kid, (good thing I have delivered foals and calves) All was good but on his 3rd day his one ear is kind of floppy, not able to move it as well as the other and sort of folded lengthwise... and now one of my Saanen x Alpine twins on day 2 is a bit floppy eared on one as well..... please any advice would be very welcome..anyone know why they do this???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did they or the dams get any BoSe or selenium? Sometimes, if they haven't gotten selenium and are a little deficient, the ears are floppy on kids at birth. And sometimes...even kids in ideal health will be born with slightly flopped ears that generally straighten out within a week. It may happen now and then.


----------



## TwistedHalo (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you Kylee (KW Farms) We did give everyone a selenium shot Feb 4 and they do have a mineral supplement free choice, but not sure if they might have been more deficient than we thought. The first kid we had had very crooked legs and a bit of hind end weakness so I gave him a 1/4 cc of selenium, but that was prior to the ear folding... should I leave them alone or give more sele. or tape the ears? just worried thanks very much!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it is cute. They are just adorable.


----------

